# Will a mainland EU Baratza Encore work in the UK?



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm tired of waiting for these to come back into stock anywhere in the UK so I'm looking at purchasing one from somewhere in Europe.

I have access to 3-5 amp and 10-12 amp converter plugs from work, or I could buy something else suitable, but will they work okay with just some adapter? I'm not keen on shipping all that distance and having it explode.

Baratza customer service have advised:



> If the unit is 220V, then you would simply need a EU to UK plug adapter to run the 220V German unit on your 220v UK circuit.


And their site lists the following under specs:



> *Power Rating (North America):* 110 V AC 50/60 Hz. 1 Amp
> 
> *Power Rating (Other):* 230 V AC 50/60 Hz. .5 Amps


I'm stumped. Anyone done this successfully?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Why stumped?

EU operates on ~230v power supply (actually between 220-240v) so the grinder will work fine in the UK, you need a converter that has a fuse in it which you can pick up in places like Maplin's (tend to be overpriced but convenient) or the internet. A Schuko plus is the most common, adaptors are easily available. Make sure you get one with a ground/earth, don't just use a shaver plug.

The USA ones designed to work off 110v wouldn't be a good idea here, you can buy inverters but they are designed for very low wattage devices - a coffee grinder will probably burn it out.

FWIW don't forget any returns issues you may have if you get a fault and have to send it back to the country you bought it from rather than a UK supplier.

I've bought an espresso machine from Italy before and run it through a converter as described above, and tons of random Dutch items. All works fine.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Here you go

Western Europe schuko:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/schuko-to-uk-mains-adapter-13a-tz55k

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/schuko-adapter

Italian 3 pin:

http://www.euronetwork.co.uk/converter-plugs/italian-to-uk


----------



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought as much. I manage the distribution of a lot of electronics (hair & beauty) that all come with UK converter plugs clipped over EU plugs that work fine in both places, but we do have different amp fuses for straighteners (3-5) and dryers (10-12), so I wasn't sure how it'd work with a kitchen appliance.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ex-Pro-Cable-Converter-power-connections/dp/B0040ICBXC/

These are the type of converters we have.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No reason why you cant put a plug top directly onto the end of the lead, with a three amp fuse I would just check the plate on the machine first to make sure you have the correct model.


----------



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> No reason why you cant put a plug top directly onto the end of the lead, with a three amp fuse I would just check the plate on the machine first to make sure you have the correct model.


Make sure I have the correct model?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

They obliviously do a 110v version and a 220v version for different markets, you want the latter (220v)


----------



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

Aha. Figured selling a 110v outside of America would be pretty suicidal.

Thanks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

winst said:


> I thought as much. I manage the distribution of a lot of electronics (hair & beauty) that all come with UK converter plugs clipped over EU plugs that work fine in both places, but we do have different amp fuses for straighteners (3-5) and dryers (10-12), so I wasn't sure how it'd work with a kitchen appliance.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ex-Pro-Cable-Converter-power-connections/dp/B0040ICBXC/
> 
> These are the type of converters we have.


That is a 2 pin plug. It has no ground. If the grinder comes with a plug like that then fine, but it may come with the schuko plug I mentioned earlier which is thicker and round has has the earth/neutral strips on the top of the plug, or a 3rd pin in the middle for the ground.


----------

